# Chevy Cruze Custom Brush Guard



## JoshCruzeRs (Jul 31, 2012)

you found a cam that fits in a cruze? what kind of gains have you seen?


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Lets see some pictures.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Jan 6, 2013)

Have you thought about a few shark fins on top the car?


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

I see no pics so I assume it didn't happen? PICS


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

We want pictures lol. 


Just Cruzin'


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

A 'Mad Max' reincarnate keeps flashing in my head.

Rob


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Son said his neighbor got stuck in their own driveway. Tow truck came and hooked a cable to the tow hook on this car and pulled him free.

Got to wondering how one would do this with a Cruze. 

Would take a fairly long pieces of angle iron to find someplace to weld to for a brush guide. To get past all that plastic.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

ahhhh, this sounds crazy, cams.....brush guard....diamond plate heatshield .... no pics. Please prove me wrong because if you do hats off to ya


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, wonder what the OP needs a brush shield for, in a way I could use one on my Cruze. New liability laws on airports are requiring private contractors to carry a million bucks of liability insurance to mow the grounds and clear off the snow on runways. 

A farmer with a brush cutter can no longer charge ten buck an acre nor afford this kind of insurance. So they are just letting this brush grow. I also need this coverage now, and for a couple bucks an hour for certification of aircraft ground navigation avionics. No longer worth my effort. And not about to plow through brush to get there. So I quit.

Going through major talks now, next nearest certified techs are over a thousand miles away. And will cost them a small fortune to have them drive over here. Not about to risk everything I own to help them out, but waiting to see what happens.

Without this equipment, would have to shut these airports down. Or just limit them to fair weather use.

Ha, back to the original question, what does the OP need a brush guard for and along with a high performance engine.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

NickD said:


> Ha, wonder what the OP needs a brush shield for, in a way I could use one on my Cruze. New liability laws on airports are requiring private contractors to carry a million bucks of liability insurance to mow the grounds and clear off the snow on runways.
> 
> A farmer with a brush cutter can no longer charge ten buck an acre nor afford this kind of insurance. So they are just letting this brush grow. I also need this coverage now, and for a couple bucks an hour for certification of aircraft ground navigation avionics. No longer worth my effort. And not about to plow through brush to get there. So I quit.
> 
> ...


 what?


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

Honestly I could care less about a brush guard. More details on these cams you say you have. Seeing as no one on this forum or SOF has a set this should be a much more pressing issue.


In regards to your post... this should be more than adequate.


----------

